# Will services like privateinternetaccess work with FreeBSD?



## walterbyrd (Dec 21, 2015)

A VPN service called PIA or "privateinternetaccess" is offering a $29 a year special.

https://www.privateinternetaccess.com

I might be interested, but I am not sure if would work with FreeBSD. I assume FreeBSD will run OpenVPN, and would work with the service.

A online support guy at PIA told me it would work, but I am not convinced the


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 22, 2015)

Convince of what? WHAT?!!!

security/openvpn is in ports so I'm betting FreeBSD runs it.


----------



## walterbyrd (Dec 22, 2015)

Sorry, somehow my message got cut off. 

I meant to say: I am not convinced the guy knew what he was talking about. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## kpa (Dec 23, 2015)

If it is OpenVPN I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work on FreeBSD. Whether you want to trust them is another matter


----------



## zspider (Dec 23, 2015)

I can confirm it does and works well. You have to watch out though for DNS leaks - I locked my /etc/hosts to stop it from randomly changing back and use a firewall as a fail safe, if the tunnel goes down the connectivity stops. I'm not sure if OpenVPN has it's own kill switch or not, but it's good to have an extra layer of security - like in case the program crashes.

Other than that been using it for a year and it has always worked well.


----------

